# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الجيش والأجهزة الأمنية لماذا لا تنتخب ؟؟؟!!!

## دموع الغصون

مشاركة العسكريين في الانتخابات اشكالية كثيره و من أهم تلك الاشكاليات تتعلق  بتوفير آلية تسمح لهم بالمشاركة في مناطق سكناهم و أختيار مرشحهم بما لا  يتعارض مع واجباتهم الوظيفية في وحداتهم .. حيث لا يمكن توزيع صناديق الاقتراع  على المواقع العسكرية .. والتعرض للضغط من القادة والمسؤليين فمن الصعب جداً إعطائهم حرية التصويت وعدم مراقبتهم وهم نفسهم من ينضمون ويشرفون على عملية الانتخاب من أجل منع العبث بأمن الدولة والحيلولة دون وصول اي عابث إلى منصب مسؤول .. وستتحول من عملية ديمقراطية إلى اعتبارات سياسية
العملية الديمقراطية راسخة والانتخابات شكلا اساسيا لا يمكن تجاوزه في  النظام العالمي .. والدولة اليوم قوية وقادرة على فرض الامن والنظام العام ولدينا  قانون يعاقب على جرائم الانتخاب.. فان الاستمرار في وقف الحق الدستوري لمنتسبي  القوات المسلحة في الاقتراع هل هو ايجابي أو سلبي ؟
 فيه انتقاص من حقوق تلك الشريحة ؟

هل انت مع او ضد ان ينتخب افراد الجيش والاجهزة الامنية ولماذا موضحا"  وجهة نظرك؟؟؟ متمنيا" ان يكون نقاشنا منطقيا"

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هل انت مع او ضد ان ينتخب افراد الجيش والاجهزة الامنية ولماذا موضحا" وجهة نظرك؟؟؟ متمنيا" ان يكون نقاشنا منطقيا"

انا بـ صراحة ضد،
لأنه دائما بـ أي اقتراع وانتخاب المنضمون لـ الانخابات ما بينتخبو خوف اتهامهم بالتزوير والتحيز واتفاقهم على شخص معين لـ ذلك بكون افضل لو أشرفوو على الانخابات لا أكثر  :Smile:

----------


## Blackangel

بتشكرك دموع الغصون

على هذا الحور الجميل 

أنا مع أفرد الجيش والأمن في الانتخابات

لأنه من حقهم أن يختاروه وينتخبوه  

لكي نكون صوت واحد ويد واحده 

حرصاً على هذا البلد الجميل الذي ينعم 

في الحب والخير 

حوار جميل ورائع  سلمت يداكِ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هل انت مع او ضد ان ينتخب افراد الجيش والاجهزة الامنية ولماذا موضحا"  وجهة نظرك؟؟؟ متمنيا" ان يكون نقاشنا منطقيا"

صراحة انا بفضل الوضع مثل ما هو عليع(يعني عدم انتخابهم)
يجب ن تبقى هناك فئة محايدة لتحافظ على نزاهة الانتخابات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*السلام عليكم ..*

*في الواقع انا مع منح العسكريين حقوق الانتخاب والترشّح ايضاً ، لمَ لا؟ ما المانع من ذلك؟*
*للمؤسسة العسكرية باعٌ طويل في حفط العملية الإنتخابية وضمان نزاهتها ومن المؤكّد انها قادرة على ايجاد الآلية المناسبة القادرة على توفير حق الترشّح والإنتخاب لمنتسبيها ، أيضاً فإن منتسبي القوات المسلحة هُم مواطنون في الدولة يدفعون الضرائب ويتأثرون في الواقع السياسي والإقتصادي للبلد ، ولهم واجباتهم وحقوقهم ، ومن ابسط حقوقهم ان يختاروا من يمثّلهم ويضمن حقوقهم ويعمل لإيصال صوتهم في مجلس دولتهم ، لذلك فلا أعتقد ان هناك من مانع لأن يترشّح العسكري او ان ينتخب ما دام العسكري في الدرجة الأولى مواطنٌ كغيرهِ في هذا البلد وأرفض طريقة فصل الجيش عن السياسة فهذه الطريقة مجحفةٌ بحق أفراد المؤسسة العسكرية ، ولننظر الى كل الدول الديموقراطية فجميعها تسمح للعسكريين بتمثيل انفسهم في المجالس البلدية والنيابية!*

*شكراً دموع الغصون موضوع هام جداً ، سُعدتّ بالمشاركة فيه ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> هل انت مع او ضد ان ينتخب افراد الجيش والاجهزة الامنية ولماذا موضحا" وجهة نظرك؟؟؟ متمنيا" ان يكون نقاشنا منطقيا"
> 
> انا بـ صراحة ضد،
> لأنه دائما بـ أي اقتراع وانتخاب المنضمون لـ الانخابات ما بينتخبو خوف اتهامهم بالتزوير والتحيز واتفاقهم على شخص معين لـ ذلك بكون افضل لو أشرفوو على الانخابات لا أكثر


طوق الياسمين 
مشكورة على رأيكِ 
وجهة نظر جميلة 
راق لي مروركِ 
ودي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> بتشكرك دموع الغصون
> 
> على هذا الحور الجميل 
> 
> أنا مع أفرد الجيش والأمن في الانتخابات
> 
> لأنه من حقهم أن يختاروه وينتخبوه  
> 
> لكي نكون صوت واحد ويد واحده 
> ...


بلاك أنجل 
مشكور على هذا الرأي وجهة نظر جميلة احترمها واقدرها 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه 
ودي وشذى وردي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> هل انت مع او ضد ان ينتخب افراد الجيش والاجهزة الامنية ولماذا موضحا"  وجهة نظرك؟؟؟ متمنيا" ان يكون نقاشنا منطقيا"
> 
> صراحة انا بفضل الوضع مثل ما هو عليع(يعني عدم انتخابهم)
> يجب ن تبقى هناك فئة محايدة لتحافظ على نزاهة الانتخابات


 العقيق الاحمر 
بشكر على هذا الرأي الجميل 
راق لي كثيراً 
بالعفل يجب أن تبقى القوات المسلحة حد فاصل للحفاظ على الآمن ونزاهة الإنتخابات 
ودي لكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *السلام عليكم ..*
> 
> *في الواقع انا مع منح العسكريين حقوق الانتخاب والترشّح ايضاً ، لمَ لا؟ ما المانع من ذلك؟*
> *للمؤسسة العسكرية باعٌ طويل في حفط العملية الإنتخابية وضمان نزاهتها ومن المؤكّد انها قادرة على ايجاد الآلية المناسبة القادرة على توفير حق الترشّح والإنتخاب لمنتسبيها ، أيضاً فإن منتسبي القوات المسلحة هُم مواطنون في الدولة يدفعون الضرائب ويتأثرون في الواقع السياسي والإقتصادي للبلد ، ولهم واجباتهم وحقوقهم ، ومن ابسط حقوقهم ان يختاروا من يمثّلهم ويضمن حقوقهم ويعمل لإيصال صوتهم في مجلس دولتهم ، لذلك فلا أعتقد ان هناك من مانع لأن يترشّح العسكري او ان ينتخب ما دام العسكري في الدرجة الأولى مواطنٌ كغيرهِ في هذا البلد وأرفض طريقة فصل الجيش عن السياسة فهذه الطريقة مجحفةٌ بحق أفراد المؤسسة العسكرية ، ولننظر الى كل الدول الديموقراطية فجميعها تسمح للعسكريين بتمثيل انفسهم في المجالس البلدية والنيابية!*
> 
> *شكراً دموع الغصون موضوع هام جداً ، سُعدتّ بالمشاركة فيه ..*


وعليكم السلام والرحمه والإكرام 
هدوء عاصف
 مشكور على هذا الرأي ولكن أتصور بأن القوات المسلحة و الأجهزه الأمنية تفضل أن تكون العلاقه مع الحكومة عن طريق الوحدات العسكرية المشرفة عليها في حال إحالتهم على التقاعد يحصلون على كافة الحقوق من ناحية متقاعدين عسكريين ومن ناحية مواطنين يتمتعون بحق الإنتخاب .. أنا على يقين تام بأن الدستور ضمن للعكسريين حقوقهم الشرعيه .. بما يتناسب مع حفظ حقوق المواطنين و الأهم من ذلك حقوق هذا الوطن .. فهم المنظمين الأساسين لهذه العملية ودخولهم بها سوف يضرهم أكثر من منفعتهم .
راق لي فكرك وشذى حرفك

----------

